# What happened...



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

I no longer feel so out of space and unreal..But there is another problem. I feel like I just dont give a f**ck about anything anymore. It's like I've become this cynical bastard who does not care even about my family and friends.. I feel empty. I feel gone.. I feel like a total shite. I feel utterly alone. Is there anyone else who feels like me?

I also feel like I have no inner monologue and no emotions except darkness and loneliness.. The days seem the same to me, it's like a long line... everything is the same.. I can't believe it's 2016 and it's almost February.. I have this f***cking s**it for 6 months now..  I am angry I want to be okay already.. I don't want to be like this.. I want to be alright.. I want to be myself, to be that caring loving person I was..  I feel like a total shit who don't deserve anything in this life. I don't deserve nobody - my parents, my friends and my boyfriend...

I am scared that I will take my own life. I feel like im drowning..


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel EXACTLY the same ((... Heeeelp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

I felt the same way guys. You are in a deep depression right now. It will pass. I promise u.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I know this intense depersonalization feels like some sort of confirmation that you are fucked and a bad person, but I assure you that is not the case. We're all awkwardly between sane and not, to be quite honest. You deserve to feel better, and with perseverance you will, even if it's currently impossible to imagine.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes there are people here who can relate. I am one of them.

Hang in there.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Surf... I thought you're better... aren't you,?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Me? Or Surfer Rosa?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

You


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Unfortunately I am not :-/


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

((


----------



## mrgibbs (Nov 29, 2015)




----------

